# HD Video of Look 596



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)




----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Wow, that is better than my tv!

fc


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

G'day

Not sure about my TV but thanks for sharing. Interesting comments on the wind tunnel testing and what it demonstrated.

Regards
Andrew


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

my friend at the shop I work at just got the 596 team edition and all I can say is it's the sickest bike build I have seen, zipp disc/808 front and full Red. The frame is SO thin!


----------

